# Does anyone feed with Natural Balance..?!



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I changed my dog food to natural balance ultra formula, Does anyone have experience with this food? My gsd is one year old and I don`t know how much should I feed him.
If anyone here uses this food and can tell me how much you feed your dog that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Every dog is different if he starts to get skinny feed more if he is pudgy feed less. Pick a starting off point that makes sense to you. For example you could start at the lower end of the recommended amount on the back of the bag for the weight of your dog and go from there.

How much were you feeding per day of the old food?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I feed NB Duck and Potato Limited Ingredients. I feed both girls about 3 cups a day, once daily. Sometimes they eat the whole bowl and other times they don't finish the bowl.

Both are are doing well on it, no problems at all. And Dharma, my picky eater, LOVES it.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I feed my 8 month old Natural Balance LID Sweet Potato and Bison. I usually feed him about 1 1/2 cups twice a day but also supplement his food with Bravo Raw, so it probably ends up more like 2 cups each feeding. He will eat most of his food, but sometimes will leave some.


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

The recommended amount listed on the bag is between 6-8 cups which I think it's very exaggerated.
I fed my gsd ​​600 grams per day (Acana), but I think I need to feed less than this amount even though my dog looks in perfect condition.

How many grams is one cup?
I measure the food with a large cup that has 200 grams.

Thank you all!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

When I switched my dogs from 4 health to Earthborn last month, I figured out how many calories of the 4 health I was feeding then used the same amount of Earthborn, 
I used that amount as my starting point. One dog I've had to increase because he started to loose weight but the other 2 have stayed at the same calorie amount.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a gram is mass and a cup volume. that 200 on the measuring
cup is mililiters (sp), i think.



Acejin said:


> The recommended amount listed on the bag is between 6-8 cups which I think it's very exaggerated.
> I fed my gsd ​​600 grams per day (Acana), but I think I need to feed less than this amount even though my dog looks in perfect condition.
> 
> >>>> How many grams is one cup?<<<<
> ...


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

My dogs are on NB LID Venison and Sweet Potato. Shasta gets about 4 cups a day, plus about half a can of the corresponding canned food. She always finishes every scrap of food and then tries to convince me that I should give her more. Her weight is stable at this amount of food. She weighs 78 pounds and is more than moderately active. She and Thor both love it, but truth be told...they'll eat anything. They're not picky at all.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Why did you switch?
Acana is a very good food.

If its about cost, it appears that the Acana requires much less food per day, than the NB.

Kira has been on adult for a few months. She gets 3.5 cups per day for her 58 pound frame. I add 2 tablespoons of Wellness 95% chicken or turkey or beef with the kibble, and she licks her bowl dry.
IMO, she looks amazing. Her coat shines like a 6 month old, and she's full of energy


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> My dogs are on *NB LID Venison and Sweet Potato.* ...


I have two dogs on this food and I love everything about it other than the price tag.

Dog 1 (non gsd) had history of a ridiculous amount of skin and ear problems. Within 2-3 months of changing to this food, it all cleared up. (She was also diagnosed hypothyroid, but the food change was prior to diagnosis and the improvements were even better after getting her on thryoid meds.)

Dog 2 (gsd-mix) had had numerous digestive issues prior. Within the same similar time frame, 2'ish months, and other added supplements, everything has cleared up. 

Sure has been a wonderful food for two of mine.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Acejin said:


> The recommended amount listed on the bag is between 6-8 cups which I think it's very exaggerated.
> I fed my gsd ​​600 grams per day (Acana), but I think I need to feed less than this amount even though my dog looks in perfect condition.
> 
> How many grams is one cup?
> ...


I just checked and it said 3 1/2-4 1/2 cups for a 60-80lb dog. I think what you posted above is the puppy recommendation.


----------

